# Questions about tear staining



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

OK, I have been a little lax about the tear stains but I am now ready to do battle! I have a few questions about some of the remedies I have been reading about. Hopefully you guys can help...

1) How much cider vinegar should I add to his 12 oz. water bottle to be effective?

2) Where do you find boric acid and how is it used?

3) What brand is the human eye wash and/or drops that are used?

4) Do you have a preference for Angel Eyes or Eye Envy? Should they be used as a last resort?
Where do you find them at the most reasonable price?

5) When are puppies typically done teething? I understand tear staining is very common at this stage and wonder when other causes should be taken into consideration.

6)How many times a day should cornstarch be applied?

I know that is alot but I really do appreciate your feedback! Tobi is a Chrisman Maltese and comes from a line of stain free pups so I thought I wouldn't have this problem. I'm going to send them an email to get their suggestions too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Oct 5 2008, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645607


> OK, I have been a little lax about the tear stains but I am now ready to do battle! I have a few questions about some of the remedies I have been reading about. Hopefully you guys can help...
> 
> 1) How much cider vinegar should I add to his 12 oz. water bottle to be effective? i have never used
> 2) Where do you find boric acid and how is it used?i had to order from the pharmacy and i mixed with cornstarch 50/50 and brushed on with baby toothbrush
> ...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I would do all the generic stuff since he is still a baby.

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Oct 5 2008, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645607


> OK, I have been a little lax about the tear stains but I am now ready to do battle! I have a few questions about some of the remedies I have been reading about. Hopefully you guys can help...
> 
> 1) How much cider vinegar should I add to his 12 oz. water bottle to be effective? A capful
> 
> ...



Good Luck


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he hasn't lost all his teeth (including the molars), I wouldn't do much other than clean things daily. I use Collyrium eye flush on a cotton ball to clean.


----------



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

i'm sure everyone would love to see newer pictures of tobi, as i'm sure he's grown into a handsome boy..... 
jordan went through tear staining during teething time, i'm guessing....... but i didnt see anything clear up till i started home cooking for him so i would definitely recommend trying that  
if thats not an option for you...i did try eye envy and that seemed to do an alright job cleaning/whitening his tear stains as much as it could
i agree if it is due to his teething i would just wait it out and keep his face clean in the mean time
good luck and cant wait to see new pictures of Tobi


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to answer these questions. I also spoke with his breeder and we have a plan. Hopefully I will be able to post some new pics tomorrow. He's getting groomed in the morning and shopping in the afternoon. Busy day!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What's the plan???? I have always loved the looks of a Chrisman Maltese. I thought their lines were tear stain free. I'm glad you contacted them it will save you on time and money to get this cleared up. I used the apple cider vinegar and it did not work. I also used Tums they caused constipation. Good luck on your venture to stop the staining.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Oct 6 2008, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646477


> Thank you for taking the time to answer these questions. I also spoke with his breeder and we have a plan. Hopefully I will be able to post some new pics tomorrow. He's getting groomed in the morning and shopping in the afternoon. Busy day![/B]



I too am curious to know what the plan is. Could you please share it with us?  That way it could maybe help some other malts with tearstains.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Amanda, you are right, Chrisman pups are of distinguished quality, as I am sure you know  and generally do not have tear staining problems at all. I think tearing is a transitional stage and the problem is only temporary (although it might _feel _forever!) When Mia was teething around 6-6.5 months of age, I did have to clean her face area frequently (once / twice a day) to keep her eye are dry. I think the whole teething process lasted about 3.5 months for Mia. I may be a bit off on the time but I remember it took her a while. During that time period, I was more diligent in keeping her face and eye area dry. I also used Spa Lavish on her. That was it. Chrisman did speak to me about the teething process and what to expect, because I was a first time Maltese owner, so I was mentally prepared. Once Mia was done teething, she was back to her normal Chrisman pup self...lol... Mia has been perfect and her face is completely white and I have never used any special products on her. I am confident that Tobi will be the same as well. I am glad you spoke to Chrisman, they are great help! Hang in there! Good luck!! :grouphug:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

His breeder recommended that we use Angel's Glow and Eye Envy. In addition, Dannon Activia probiotic plain yogurt in 1 oz. increments 3 times a day. If you try it just make sure it's the plain flavor and not the light version. This has artificial sweeteners in it. The probiotics are supposed to help kill the bacteria that lead to the staining. 
I want to also keep up with the Spa Lavish, cornstarch and Collyrium eye wash. And of course bottled water from a feeder and a high quality food.
Chris was very helpful and assured me that Tobi's line are all stain free. This is normal during teething and will most likely fade. Fingers crossed! I get tired of explaining why his face is pink!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mr. Peepers is almost 8 months now and I can see the staining stopping. I've also done the bare minimum and not worried about it. Sounds like you've got a plan and I know Chris and Manny are always there to help.


----------

